# Possibly moving to KL



## xxjlynnxx (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi there,

My boyfriend (28) and myself (22) are possibly relocating to KL from Australia for his job. We are both Canadians and have been living in Brisbane for 18 months.

Just looking for some tips, pros cons and maybe a few answers to questions we have as well as to make some friends!

We have two dogs, is it going to be hard for us to find accommodation that allows pets?

Myself will obviously not have a work contract, will it be hard for me to find work? I am currently a property manager in Brisbane.

If I were to teach English in KL, what kind of qualifications could I get by with? Would just a TESOL work?

Any information you have about moving to KL and your experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

High rise building does not allow pet so condo and apartment is out of the question.
You gotta get a house and finding one is not hard at all depending on location and budget.

You can contact the British Council in Malaysia and check out the requirements.
Well at least I know one of their criteria is native English speaker and you are one


----------



## eric82 (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Yes, certain condo allow pet. 

2. Finding job is easy if you dont demand for very high salary.


----------



## TheNativeSon (Feb 23, 2012)

Presumably you are of Anglo-Saxon genealogy. In that case KL, Malaysia will work "excellently" for you. Best wishes, cheers


----------

